# Inexpensive Goat Harnesses



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get inexpensive goat harness. They seem to all cost $100 and up. This would be for pulling/driving goats.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you checked with Quality Llama Products? They have a variety of harnesses for goats. Their print catalog is a hoot, so check them out online and also request a print copy.

Peg


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Very nice people to deal with at QLP - of course I'm luck that I get to do it in person as their store is just down the block from my bank.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Quality Llama supply is the cheapest I've found. I believe hoegger gets theirs from them. 

For packing equip, try : http://www.northwestpackgoats.com/products.htm

Not sure if you're gonna pack but if you've got a wether to train, it might be an option!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Why not make your own???? I used to custom make dog harnesses. there easy to make. and can be made for about $20.00 plus A couple hours time The pack s to hook to the harness is A nother easy thing too.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

james dilley said:


> Why not make your own???? I used to custom make dog harnesses. there easy to make. and can be made for about $20.00 plus A couple hours time The pack s to hook to the harness is A nother easy thing too.


Do you happen to have a web page with instructions online? Can you teach some of us how to make them?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

The best I can say is to get your sizes from the barrel and the leanth ,of the frame then, cut your nylon to leanth. I get mine fron junkyards. Old seatbelts. get the conection parts too. 3 pieces of belt can make A real stout harness. And A few D rings to hook what you need to the harness. The bags are easy. I used Canvas from paint clothes. You will need A Sewing Awl with extra needles to put the unit together. I made my first one for A very large Rottie..


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

I use a horse halter, upside down,
Nose band is used as the neck collar for the goat. The throat latch is over the back. The strap that goes over the horses poll goes under the goat's chest.

Attach the tug lines to the rings that are now on the sides of the goat's ribs.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

TwoAcresAndAGoat said:


> I use a horse halter, upside down,
> Nose band is used as the neck collar for the goat. The throat latch is over the back. The strap that goes over the horses poll goes under the goat's chest.
> 
> Attach the tug lines to the rings that are now on the sides of the goat's ribs.


How much weight can they pull with this arrangement? And how do you determine what size halter you need for different sizes of goats?

Kathleen


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I would at least pad the chest piece. Halters are generally an inch and that's too much pressure for such a small area - usually harnesses are 1 1/2" bands, preferably 2" bands in the chest.

Also, I have no idea how you'd fit a horse halter on a full size adult wether like my french alpine guy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link to info about goat harness, includes making your own:
http://www.workinggoats.com/?id=210


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I also found the workinggoats.com website and I do like some of the harnesses they have for sale on there. mainly because of the bells. But QLP was a great find too! Very economal and practical looking. So now I just have to decide which to go with. 

I currently have a 6 month old saanen/alpine wether. If I were to buy one of these harnesses now, I guess they would be adjustable from his current size to his adult size?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

A goat shouldn't start working until over a year anyways. I prefer to do no weight until a year at least, sometimes a year and a half, then working them after they hit 1.5 or 2. However, you can train them to drag lines and the reins and the feel of the harness. If you're wanting to get them accustomed to the feel of the harness, a dog harness is just fine. a full size goat harness probably won't fit him well untill he's much larger.


----------



## AllAnimalsLoved (Jul 3, 2013)

Yea, I'm looking for a pulling harness for less ten 60 buck's  
Does anyone know where????????????
-Tearza


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

What about dog harnesses? 

I did the upside down halter trick with my Old English Sheepdog. She wasn't pulling a ton of weight, just a little cart.

If you want to pad the front of a harness, one of the easiest way I used was a sheepskin cover for seatbelts, cut down to fit the chest area. I did that for a lab dog that pulled so hard she rubbed the hair off her chest there.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I made a temporary one for my buck as he was growing to train. It works good for low level draft work like pulling a small log but wouldn't work with a cart. All it is, is a bitless horse harness with the chin strap undone, the reins put on backwards and a belt.










Here's him using it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPmaGHiPTVk[/ame]


----------

